#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > دستگاههای اندازه گیری و آزمایشگاهی >  > تجربیات: حل شدن مشکل خازن سنج دیجیتالی VICTOR 6013

## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*144287928*,*3eyyed*,*7222225061*,*@mojtaba*,*A R A S H*,*A.R.T*,*AB88*,*abbasbehest*,*Ahmad665600*,*akharinboy*,*AKMA*,*aliab1381*,*alifi87*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*alisame*,*ali_r714*,*Aminpower13*,*amir hosain*,*amir1366*,*amir3303*,*amirkhan2*,*amirmorady*,*Ami_b2*,*Araz electro*,*armin-a*,*arvinfx*,*aryakecner*,*asgharmir*,*avazeghoo*,*babakmaku*,*badamchi*,*bahare7*,*barbi_bambo*,*behi0021*,*Behnammohsen*,*behrooz3229*,*behzad1358*,*behzadpersia*,*belgacom*,*bsj*,*bstar*,*chapwolf*,*chia_141*,*cloner2425*,*d.rmardin*,*dashali*,*davood220*,*derikvand*,*diranlo*,*Dr.Dip*,*ebi4437*,*ebn*,*ebrahim496*,*ehsansharif*,*electeropars*,*electronium*,*esfani_boy*,*farhad1991*,*farhadi-1*,*Farhadkhani*,*fazilatii*,*f_khodaverdi*,*ghashghashi*,*ghoshiry*,*ghp1348*,*giga*,*golelaleh*,*habib_ghavid*,*hadi_z100*,*hamed_mpt*,*hami5673*,*hamid.elec*,*hassan05*,*hassan99*,*hbaghaee*,*heical*,*heybat*,*hnnnnn*,*hojat88*,*hoss_bakh*,*hpshahab*,*hrsa74*,*HS13&86*,*iman666_6*,*izeh*,*Jalal67_s*,*Javad 1992*,*javad0012*,*javadrasoli*,*javamobira*,*jb1354*,*Jeep-W 85*,*jklh*,*jozef_2536*,*karimjavvy*,*khazan1*,*korosh1370*,*koroshsh*,*koulivand*,*m-j*,*Mah2011*,*Mahdi258258*,*Mahmoodmanso*,*majid..*,*manam64*,*manuch.*,*mariz22*,*masoodyaghi*,*mbj55*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdifull*,*mehran76gh*,*mgs*,*Mhdjamali136*,*mh_karimitor*,*MH_MI*,*milad1070*,*Miladkk*,*mioo_sara*,*mj2008*,*mmd.lor*,*mohamad41*,*mohamedreza*,*mohammadne*,*mohandes saeed*,*mohandes.*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen1359*,*mostaha*,*Mraghimi*,*mrebreim*,*mrsarafraz*,*mr_kopol2002*,*msagroup*,*Musa_ayden*,*mzm*,*m_b_88*,*nariman1718*,*Navid-Aref*,*nimakiss*,*nz_cyrus*,*omid jahandi*,*parandzanjan*,*pc-isar*,*pershia6556*,*Poomm*,*pqow*,*PULSE2*,*r110110*,*ramintkh*,*randomboot*,*reza0362*,*reza3055*,*reza388*,*rezaimani*,*rezanikan*,*rezazaer*,*rostamikola*,*rza@2003*,*saba138101*,*saeed fzf*,*sajjad.s38*,*sajjad1396*,*sajjad2030*,*salar.lord*,*salar9998*,*Saman1368*,*Saman2024*,*sami61*,*sandra89*,*sardeh*,*Sashak*,*shadowman*,*shafiee*,*shahram.gh*,*shid*,*siavesh*,*Silver.Star*,*sina28*,*soheil21570*,*soheiloooooo*,*soleist*,*soraty*,*sunflower1*,*tahairan87*,*tanin arian*,*technich2010*,*tobadi*,*Unixit*,*virusha*,*www.hadi*,*yp1248*,*yx700*,*zamanzamani*,*zarin555*,*احمد محسنی*,*الکامپ زرین*,*امیر1359*,*خوی*,*داوود خطر*,*رسول سابقی*,*رضا الکت*,*رضاغفوری*,*سلطانیان50*,*سیاوش222*,*سید محمد افس*,*علی اریا*,*علی پاشایی*,*غزال4*,*فرشاد02*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*فففرشید*,*م نبی زاده*,*مجید6500*,*محمد ا یاری*,*محمد سبحانی*,*محمد کارخانه*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مسعودخان*,*مهدی الکترو*,*مهدی دادخواه*,*مولوی*,*مگا*,*نیکنام*,*ورداده*,*پاناسونیک*,*چینی چی*,*کایا کامپیوت*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*144287928*,*7222225061*,*@mojtaba*,*AB88*,*abbasbehest*,*Ahmad665600*,*akharinboy*,*alisame*,*ali_r714*,*amen*,*Amin.no*,*amir hosain*,*amir1366*,*amirkhan2*,*amirmorady*,*Ami_b2*,*Arashzn*,*Araz electro*,*armin-a*,*arvinfx*,*aryakecner*,*asgharmir*,*avazeghoo*,*awax*,*bacity fava*,*barbi_bambo*,*behi0021*,*Behnammohsen*,*behrooz3229*,*behzad1358*,*belgacom*,*bsj*,*chapwolf*,*chia_141*,*cloner2425*,*d.rmardin*,*dashali*,*davood220*,*davood63123*,*delesekaste*,*derikvand*,*diranlo*,*ebn*,*ebrahim496*,*ehsan.z*,*ehsansharif*,*elec.shya*,*electeropars*,*electronium*,*esfani_boy*,*evin_760*,*farhad1991*,*fazilatii*,*f_khodaverdi*,*ghashghashi*,*ghoshiry*,*ghp1348*,*giga*,*golelaleh*,*habib_ghavid*,*hadi_z100*,*hakan33*,*hamed_mpt*,*hami5673*,*hamid.elec*,*Hamidmeshke*,*hassan05*,*hassan99*,*hbaghaee*,*heical*,*hojat88*,*hoss_bakh*,*hpshahab*,*hrsa74*,*iman666_6*,*izeh*,*Jalal67_s*,*Javad 1992*,*javad0012*,*javamobira*,*jb1354*,*jklh*,*jozef_2536*,*karimjavvy*,*khazan1*,*koroshsh*,*koulivand*,*love6064*,*m-j*,*M251*,*majid..*,*mariz22*,*marshal63*,*masoodyaghi*,*mbj55*,*md4683*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdifull*,*mehran76gh*,*mehrjat*,*mgs*,*Mhdjamali136*,*mh_karimitor*,*milad1070*,*Miladkk*,*mioo_sara*,*mj2008*,*mmd.lor*,*Moezi*,*mohamad41*,*mohamedreza*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohammadne*,*mohandes saeed*,*mohandes.*,*mohasalman*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen1359*,*mostaha*,*Mraghimi*,*mrebreim*,*mrsarafraz*,*mr_kopol2002*,*msagroup*,*Musa_ayden*,*mzm*,*m_b_88*,*Navid-Aref*,*nimakiss*,*parandzanjan*,*pc-isar*,*Poomm*,*PULSE2*,*r110110*,*ramintkh*,*randomboot*,*reza0362*,*rezaimani*,*rezanikan*,*rezanurse826*,*rezazaer*,*rostamikola*,*saba138101*,*saeed fzf*,*sajjad.s38*,*sajjad1396*,*salar.lord*,*salar9998*,*samanmansour*,*sami61*,*sandra89*,*Sashak*,*shadowman*,*siavesh*,*Silver.Star*,*sina28*,*sjasane*,*soheil21570*,*soheiloooooo*,*soleist*,*soraty*,*sunflower1*,*tahairan87*,*tanin arian*,*technich2010*,*Unixit*,*virusha*,*www.hadi*,*yp1248*,*yx700*,*zamanzamani*,*zarin555*,*الکامپ زرین*,*امیر1359*,*خوی*,*داوود خطر*,*رسول سابقی*,*رضا الکت*,*رضاغفوری*,*سلطانیان50*,*سپنجی*,*سیاوش222*,*علی اریا*,*علی پاشایی*,*غزال4*,*فرشاد02*,*فففرشید*,*محمد ا یاری*,*محمد سبحانی*,*محمد کارخانه*,*مسعودخان*,*مهدی الکترو*,*مهدی دادخواه*,*نیکنام*,*ورداده*,*چینی چی*,*کایا کامپیوت*

----------


## reza_476

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*chapwolf*,*f_khodaverdi*,*ghoshiry*,*masoodyaghi*,*mehdifull*,*mohsen zmr*,*ramintkh*,*salar9998*,*sjasane*,*soraty*,*yx700*,*الکامپ زرین*,*فرشاد02*

----------


## electeropars

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*soraty*,*فرشاد02*

----------


## Miladkk

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*soraty*

----------


## Miladkk

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*electronium*,*ramintkh*,*soraty*

----------


## سید محمد افس

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*soraty*

----------


## سید محمد افس

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*soraty*

----------


## Moezi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*soraty*

----------


## soraty

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*144287928*,*2aagh*,*@mojtaba*,*Ahmad665600*,*armin-a*,*avazeghoo*,*bahare7*,*Behnammohsen*,*cloner2425*,*davood220*,*ebrahim496*,*electeropars*,*electronium*,*esfani_boy*,*farhadi-1*,*ghp1348*,*giga*,*habib_ghavid*,*hamed_mpt*,*hbaghaee*,*heical*,*hpshahab*,*izeh*,*karimjavvy*,*koulivand*,*Mahdi258258*,*mariz22*,*marshal63*,*mbj55*,*mehdi kardouni*,*mehdipanah*,*Mhdjamali136*,*mh_karimitor*,*milad1070*,*mioo_sara*,*mmd.lor*,*Moezi*,*mohamad41*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohandes.*,*mohasalman*,*Mraghimi*,*mrebreim*,*m_b_88*,*Navid-Aref*,*PULSE2*,*randomboot*,*reza388*,*sajjad.s38*,*sami61*,*soheil21570*,*tanin arian*,*virusha*,*yp1248*,*zarin555*,*خوی*,*رضا الکت*,*سلطانیان50*,*سپنجی*,*سید محمد افس*,*علی اریا*,*غزال4*,*فففرشید*,*مجید6500*,*مهدی الکترو*,*مگا*,*نیکنام*,*ورداده*

----------


## Moezi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*electronium*,*mehrxad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## habib_ghavid

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*mehrxad*

----------


## habib_ghavid

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

